# Photobucket?!?!



## AdamD (Jul 1, 2017)

Photobucket is now $400 a year if you want to share photos. Peace. I'm out. Where to now? Any suggestions?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2017)

I haven't heard that!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeah, I heard. They must be getting desperate for cash. I have to go look at my account and see if it can be closed. They can have what I uploaded there, I could give a damn.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 2, 2017)

Just deleted all my pics with them. And now? Where to go?


----------



## emydura (Jul 2, 2017)

Will it affect photos that have previously been shared?

 It can be a real problem using these photo hosting sites. A change in their policy can prevent past photos from displaying. Imageshack did the same thing as Photobucket and now years and years of my posts no longer have photos associated with them. I think it is preferable that photos be hosted on Slippertalk. It is just a pity they couldn't be bigger.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 2, 2017)

postimage.org

easy
free


----------



## Secundino (Jul 2, 2017)

Seems to work. Without signing in - but how do I find my photographs at postimages?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2017)

Adam, give imgur a try. 
Photo bucket worked well for me for a while, and one day, it started to give me issues. 
Imgur has been great!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea, I found the ugly policy change with PB just recently. None of my PICS are on the forum anymore. A real pisser.
I'm no computer wiz but I curious how can I upload directly to ST from my phone but have to have a 3rd party hosting site for my computer? Is it possible to upload my digital camera PICS to my phone then post on ST? I've easily take PICS off my phone to the computer but can I go the other way? I tried the other day to save PICs on my phone from the computer but couldn't get it to go. Any tricks or apps I can add to my phone to get this done?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't understand this. My photos are all still here on this forum. I just logged into Photobucket and all my photos are still there, also.

There is a notice at the top of the page that says: "Introducing the all-new mobile
The ultimate app. Backup automatically, create GIFs, edit and more!
Get 8GB of storage when you download the app and log in."

Maybe it is the mobile app you have to pay for?


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Jul 6, 2017)

I switched to Flickr a few months ago and I'd never use any other site. The site loads quickly, doesn't bombard you with annoying pop up ads, lets you choose image size when you copy the embed url and is visually much more professional looking. It doesn't have any editing functions (as of now) but my phone or computer work fine for most of what I need to do.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 6, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't understand this. My photos are all still here on this forum. I just logged into Photobucket and all my photos are still there, also.
> 
> There is a notice at the top of the page that says: "Introducing the all-new mobile
> The ultimate app. Backup automatically, create GIFs, edit and more!
> ...



Dot, they will get to you. I thought the same thing as you and they finally got me today. Deleted my PB account.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2017)

Hmmmm...............


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2017)

Here you go.....
/06/photobucket-complaints

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2017)

Well that didn't work! I tried copying a Denver Post article on why PB changed their policy 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Well that didn't work! I tried copying a Denver Post article on why PB changed their policy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


http://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/06/photobucket-complaints-over-charging/
Ok, maybe this time.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 7, 2017)

Was just there ,there was a change in policy I read about 3rd party hosting and they wanted money.
This seamed to work,I did notice some of my pictures there were gone


----------



## naoki (Jul 7, 2017)

If you want to control the legal licensing aspect, Flickr can let you choose (all right reserved, Creative Commons, public domain etc). It's free up to 1TB (which is big). They have good orchid community, and you can follow other people.

With imgur and postimg, they have less flexible licensing. You can let others to download, but I don't think you can let others to use your images for commercial purpose. In other words, it is not free/open enough for Wikipedia. I think, with postimg, you can't do "all rights reserved", neither.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Jul 8, 2017)

Mixed feelings here. They were stupid to offer the service for free for so long- but then again, they have the right to start charging and so people should expect to pay up. For my part, I stopped using it a couple of years ago because it got so hideously buggy and was basically unusable.

I use Imageshack now- and I pay the annual fee ($20ish as I recall) for the "premium" membership. Works like a dream.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 9, 2017)

I stopped using them as it was causing a lot of issues, slow to load images and orientation of images being messed up no matter how many times I try to fix them, etc...

That was winter of 2016.
I switched to imgur, never had a single issue so far.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2017)

I know, but isn't it basically the same with other similar websites? 
If anyone uses my image, there's nothing I can do. I don't get harmed. 
None of my images are labeled, though, although people can come here to steal.


----------



## emydura (Jul 10, 2017)

I just received the email from Photobucket saying I needed to pay $400 if I wanted to continue using their services. So shortly another couple of years of my photos will disappear from this forum.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 10, 2017)

Yesterday I got the same email. I already had deleted my photographs with them. Sorry that the pics disappear here too, but I have them all stored in my computer. Still don't know which new website I'll use next.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2017)

It seems a bit too much. Maybe $200 a year but 400!!!
Don't they give you different levels of "service" or is it just 400 or bust? 
What does $400 give you??


----------



## AdamD (Jul 10, 2017)

The same thing you used to get for free


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2017)

I wonder what they were thinking, then. 
I would think that keeping the fees at much lower rate won't scare away former freebie users and help turn them into paid customers. 
Oh, well...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2017)

So now they have 3 levels of service. The first is to store your photos on their site; the second, as I understand it, is you can link to them; the third is all the above plus 3rd party hosting - which is what we have now for free, i.e., your photos appear embedded in Slippertalk.

Since I'm unwilling to spend $400 a year for this privilege, I'm trying something:
https://vault.myvzw.com/webcs/app/share/invite/a6tI6Ghxe5
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7u6rq1ejtzvhg80/Mexipedium_xerophyticum-flower 1.psd?dl=0

These are links. Do they work - can you see the images?


----------



## emydura (Jul 11, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> So now they have 3 levels of service. The first is to store your photos on their site; the second, as I understand it, is you can link to them; the third is all the above plus 3rd party hosting - which is what we have now for free, i.e., your photos appear embedded in Slippertalk.
> 
> Since I'm unwilling to spend $400 a year for this privilege, I'm trying something:
> https://vault.myvzw.com/webcs/app/share/invite/a6tI6Ghxe5
> ...



Dot - yes if I click on the links I see the photos fine. Look good too.


You can embed photos from Dropbox in a post. Takes a little bit of tweaking but not too difficult. You just need to modify the dropbox link which I have described below. The photo you see below is from my dropbox account. 


"[url*]https://www.dropbox.com/s/i58k4aqxeme929k/kangaroo%20com.jpg?dl=0[/url]"

I had to replace various bits of the address above. I changed URL with IMG and WWW with DL and removed the ?dl=0 and the image appears. I put a * after IMG so you can see the link.


[img*]https://dl.dropbox.com/s/i58k4aqxeme929k/kangaroo%20com.jpg[/img] 


The good thing about dropbox is that the photo you upload is the photo that gets posted. I think I am going to just use Dropbox from now on. I'm sick of seeing all my photos being lost to this forum.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jul 11, 2017)

emydura said:


> Dot - yes if I click on the links I see the photos fine. Look good too.
> 
> 
> You can embed photos from Dropbox in a post. Takes a little bit of tweaking but not too difficult. You just need to modify the dropbox link which I have described below. The photo you see below is from my dropbox account.
> ...



Yes, this is the method I've been posting pictures since Dropbox removed the Public folder. Now you just create the link and modify it as above. It works well.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 11, 2017)

Yikes, now I have to go get my pics off there. I uploaded one today from photo bucket....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2017)

Got me too yesterday. Beautiful shot David!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks, David -- great info. I'll be using Dropbox for my photos as I get time to post them.

I wonder how long Photobucket will last. I can't image it will be viable with their new business model.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2017)

for $400 I think they would need to have scintillating service


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 14, 2017)

Photobucket e-mailed me wanting $500 to use them for hosting my images.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 15, 2017)

Now I have a flickr account. And now? The photograph doesn't open here?!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 16, 2017)

testing the dropbox method and the image doesn't appear directly here.. I dunno what I'm doing wrong ???

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/cptxbtjakvvyfex/groupe.juillet2017.JPG


----------



## Silvan (Jul 16, 2017)

YESSSS!!!!!
I had to copy the image and then change it again in the post. (It turned back to url isntead of img).


----------



## Secundino (Jul 17, 2017)

Just tried again, no way. Can't copy it.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 17, 2017)

I am having a problem with Flickr also
Here is one image address,
https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4308/35120383464_8483b870dd_h.jpg
Not sure if it will open here
I wonder why we can not use it the same way as photo bucket


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2017)

You must copy the actual link.

This link in your post is not the link to the actual image:
https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4308/...83b870dd_h.jpg

After you click on that link and the picture is open copy the link from your browser and use it for your post.
It will be this one (without the * after https) :
https*://farm5.staticflickr.com/4308/35120383464_8483b870dd_h.jpg

Then you will get this in your post:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow, what is that Lance?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 18, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, what is that Lance?



I have no idea. It is the photo that PhragGuy's link is to.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 18, 2017)

gonewild said:


> You must copy the actual link.
> 
> This link in your post is not the link to the actual image:
> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4308/...83b870dd_h.jpg
> ...


Thanks Lance


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2017)

I got the photobucket email last night also. Meh.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 19, 2017)

I rescued any photos I wasn't sure if I had copies of elsewhere, and deleted the account. They asked why, and I responded, "Are you kidding?!?!?"


----------



## Secundino (Jul 20, 2017)

Also deleted my account now. But still not happy - can't upload with flickr.


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 20, 2017)

It has been hard to use photobucket for about 6 months. Every time I use it, they attempt to load malware onto my computer. I've been looking for alternatives and deleting old photos. There are only a few remaining, but I am having trouble downloading them. What a POS company. Mike


----------



## naoki (Jul 22, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Also deleted my account now. But still not happy - can't upload with flickr.



Secun, with Flickr, you can go to the page of the photo you want to post, then click the share button, which is bottom-right of the photo (see the red circle in the next example).




Then you get the pop-up menu. First click "BBCode" tab (red rectangle), then select the appropriate resolution (red oval). After that you can copy the text (indicated by red arrow) and paste it to slipper talk.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 22, 2017)

Paph. Berenice 'Lula da Silva' by Secun, on Flickr

Thank You, Naoki! That's it!


----------

